# RR: 120. Puccini: Turandot



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Mehta (cond.), Sutherland, Pavarotti, Caballé, Ghiaurov, Krause, Pears, London Philharmonic Orchestra, John Alldis Choir	(1972)










2.	Leinsdorf (cond.), Nilsson, Tebaldi, Björling, Tozzi, Rome Opera Orchestra & Chorus	(1959)










3.	Molinari-Pradelli (cond.), Nilsson, Corelli, Scotto, Mazzini, Ricciardi, Rome Opera House Orchestra & Chorus	(1965)










4.	Serafin (cond.), Callas, Fernandi, Schwarzkopf, Zaccaria, La Scala Orchestra & Chorus	(1957)










5.	Gavazzeni (cond.), Nilsson, Corelli, Vishnevskaya, Zaccaria, La Scala Orchestra & Chorus	(1964)










6.	Lombard (cond.), Caballé, Carreras, Freni, Plishka, Strasbourg Philharmonic Orchestra, Rhine Opera Chorus, Maîtrise de la Cathédrale de Strasbourg	(1977)










7.	Stokowski (cond.), Nilsson, Corelli, Moffo, Giaiotti, Metropolitan Opera Orchestra & Chorus	(1961)










8.	Ghione (cond.), Cigna, Merli, Olivero, Neroni, RAI Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1938)










9.	Karajan (cond.), Ricciarelli, Domingo, Hendricks, Raimondi, Vienna State Opera Orchestra & Chorus, Vienna Boys' Choir	(1981)










10.	Erede (cond.), Borkh, Del Monaco, Tebaldi, Zaccaria, Santa Cecilia Academy Rome Orchestra & Chorus	(1955)










DVD: Levine (cond.), Zeffirelli (dir.), Marton, Domingo, Mitchell, Plishka, Metropolitan Opera Orchestra & Chorus (1987)
*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Mehta (cond.), Sutherland, Pavarotti, Caballé, Ghiaurov, Krause, Pears, London Philharmonic Orchestra, John Alldis Choir	(1972)
2.	Leinsdorf (cond.), Nilsson, Tebaldi, Björling, Tozzi, Rome Opera Orchestra & Chorus	(1959)
3.	Molinari-Pradelli (cond.), Nilsson, Corelli, Scotto, Mazzini, Ricciardi, Rome Opera House Orchestra & Chorus	(1965)
4.	Serafin (cond.), Callas, Fernandi, Schwarzkopf, Zaccaria, La Scala Orchestra & Chorus	(1957)
5.	Gavazzeni (cond.), Nilsson, Corelli, Vishnevskaya, Zaccaria, La Scala Orchestra & Chorus	(1964)
6.	Lombard (cond.), Caballé, Carreras, Freni, Plishka, Strasbourg Philharmonic Orchestra, Rhine Opera Chorus, Maîtrise de la Cathédrale de Strasbourg	(1977)
7.	Stokowski (cond.), Nilsson, Corelli, Moffo, Giaiotti, Metropolitan Opera Orchestra & Chorus	(1961)
8.	Ghione (cond.), Cigna, Merli, Olivero, Neroni, RAI Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1938)
9.	Karajan (cond.), Ricciarelli, Domingo, Hendricks, Raimondi, Vienna State Opera Orchestra & Chorus, Vienna Boys' Choir	(1981)
10.	Erede (cond.), Borkh, Del Monaco, Tebaldi, Zaccaria, Santa Cecilia Academy Rome Orchestra & Chorus	(1955)

DVD: Levine (cond.), Zeffirelli (dir.), Marton, Domingo, Mitchell, Plishka, Metropolitan Opera Orchestra & Chorus (1987)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

